# Ultra Ever Dry



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Very cool coating system, this is just the beginning of break trough products we will be seeing nanotechnology. 


http://youtu.be/IfUaKXasdD4

http://www.ultraeverdrystore.com/products/


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> Very cool coating system, this is just the beginning of break trough products we will be seeing nanotechnology.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/IfUaKXasdD4
> ...


Someone had this on here a few weeks ago. Pretty wild sh1t, but we need China to hurry up and steal the formula so the price comes down


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It is crazy expensive, I wonder how durable it is? The last few seconds showing how clean the concrete came down the chute I had already started my sales pitch to local concrete companies.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> It is crazy expensive, I wonder how durable it is? The last few seconds showing how clean the concrete came down the chute I had already started my sales pitch to local concrete companies.


I tried to search the thread but I can't find it, I think that was the downside it don't last to long but I'm not sure
That's what I first thought I was going to coat houses with it, but then I thought it might put us painters out of business


----------



## BpPaint&Reno (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow thats awesome stuff! I read through the replies from their rep and he said it's supposed to last 5-7 years.

Hard to say at this point if the ones applying the coating will last that long tho...:nuke:


----------



## Svyatoslav70 (Apr 30, 2013)

Dang its expensive, I was looking for this. So do you guys think that will not change the color of the paint or will not effect it in any way? When I painted multicolor or on decorative painting not on regular paint. What do you guys think?


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

$520 per gallon. Looks like it would form a hazey look over whatever you put it on. 

At that price, you have to take a hard look at what you're protecting and what it costs to replace. I think the practical applications are pretty limited, but it is kinda cool.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Wood511 said:


> $520 per gallon. Looks like it would form a hazey look over whatever you put it on.


And you guys were complaining about Behr Marquee :whistling2:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

It might not be practical now, but this is cutting edge tech. As production matures all things nanotech will become more affordable.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> It might not be practical now, but this is cutting edge tech. As production matures all things nanotech will become more affordable.


Thanks for sharing that Tommy. :thumbup:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

This would be cool to buy to spray on my spray rig lol. I could see the inlet tube getting it for sure and my hopper setup too.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If silicone contamination is bad, can you imagine that stuff!!

"I don't know Boss. The paint just fell off the trim."


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> And you guys were complaining about Behr Marquee :whistling2:


I'm still waiting for my free Marquee gallon coupon.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Wood511 said:


> I'm still waiting for my free Marquee gallon coupon.


Good luck dude! The e-mail was encrypted :blink: Can you believe that?


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

That's probably a sign of some sort.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

BpPaint&Reno said:


> Wow thats awesome stuff! I read through the replies from their rep and he said it's supposed to last 5-7 years.
> 
> Hard to say at this point if the ones applying the coating will last that long tho...:nuke:


"The product can be applied with a spray gun and finishes up to a translucent white sheen. A single coating is reported to last anywhere from 2-8 months in direct sunlight and outdoor conditions before a top-coat re-coating is needed. Indoor and protected outdoor applications put longevity at approximately one year or more."


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

I might grab a quart of this stuff (base/top) to try it out. I could see it being useful in/on my hvlp quart cup, my hopper(s), and even on the siphon/inlet section of the paint rigs. 

I'll let you guys know how it works if it does. Hopefully it does because that would make clean up a breeze lol. Another way to run circles around these other painters in town, hah!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

For more info, check the manufacturer FAQ. The company Straight Line posted a link to, isn't the manufacturer, but I guess a distributor. The manufacturer is actually UltraTech International, Inc., www.spillcontainment.com

http://www.spillcontainment.com/sites/default/files/Ultra-Ever Dry FAQs 2-18-13.pdf

Anyway, hope that helps.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> Someone had this on here a few weeks ago. Pretty wild sh1t, but we need China to hurry up and steal the formula so the price comes down


Here is the other thread http://www.painttalk.com/f14/wow-can-real-another-catch-22506/


----------



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

Apply it on your paint tray and never worry about cleanup again : )


----------

